# sociopath = κοινωνιοπαθής



## drsiebenmal (Aug 11, 2010)

Υπάρχει καθιερωμένος όρος στα ελληνικά ή απλώς χρησιμοποιούμε περιφράσεις ή ως ισοδύναμο (που μάλλον δεν είναι), το *ψυχοπαθής*;

_People having antisocial personality disorder are sometimes referred to as "sociopaths" and "psychopaths."_​ (γουίκη, εδώ).


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 11, 2010)

Πάντως στο e-psychology.gr, αναφέρουν τον όρο κοινωνιοπαθής, που είναι αποτέλεσμα Αντικοινωνικής Διαταραχής της Προσωπικότητας.
Το αναφέρουν και άλλοι.


----------



## nickel (Aug 11, 2010)

Και επειδή όλα αυτά τα _socio—_ τα έχουμε κάνει _κοινωνιο—_ ως τώρα, λέω να μη βάλω το _κοινωνικοπαθής_ στον τίτλο.


----------



## antongoun (Sep 25, 2021)

Στο _Λεξικό ψυχολογίας του Cambridge_, τόμ. Β΄, Αθήνα: Πεδίο 2019: 
*sociopathic personality:* κοινωνιοπαθητική προσωπικότητα
*sociopathy:* κοινωνιοπάθεια


----------

